# Navarre beach 7/13 couple of firsts for me



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

So yesterday I got up at 4:45 headed out to Navarre beach, got my new 12' ocean master and penn 309, my 10 daiwa surf and penn battle, ad my wife's pink zebco and headed onto the beach. I don't have a cart yet still so I stole my sons tball bag and used it to carry all my crap (very effective, the bat holders were perfect for carrying my sand spikes :thumbsup: )
First thing I saw was billions of baitfish along the bank getting aniliated by ladyfish and hardtails, never seen anything like that- fish jumping, coming on shore, just going crazy. So I stopped and threw the sabiki rig I had tied on my pink rod (6# test) and was catching 2-6 fish at a time, some I kept for bait others I let fight for another day. After all that died down I got my other two rods set up a double sand flea rig on the battle and a live pinfish on the other. They were out for about 20 minutes (I kept throwing the sabiki in the down time) and than something hammered my sand flea, dropped it ran over and it was gone, started reeling it in still had both fleas looked at the other rod, line was completely slack; reeled up set the hook and reeled in my first shark. Took some pics let him go and than did another terrible cast and chunked out half a ladyfish (I suck at casting that 309- it needs to be magged bad) wasn't getting any hits so I decided to tie on a 1oz silver spoon on the pink and waded out chest high and started chunking. Caught my first Spanish in about 10 minutes and within the next couple hours caught my first bluefish and my second and third . I could definitely tell where they were at because they would hit the swivel first and than next cast I would hook up- strange! I also had schools of Spanish chase my spoon all the way too me several times
This was probably the most fun I've had surf fishing in the 4-5 months I've been doing it. I also got freaked out seeing about a 6' shark within 40' of me in waist deep water  I also saw about 3 more sharks ranging in size from 2'- 7' during the day

Total
1- Spanish mackerel 
3- bluefish
1- shark (baby spinner- I think??)
30+ ladyfish, hardtails, pinfish


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a fun day, even w/ a purty pink pole!!!! hahaha!!! Yeah, I've seen the bain fer a few hundred yards crashing hard w/ bluefish and toothy critters all in the shallows....purty fun wading waist deep w/ them jokers swimming around ya!!!!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't feel too bad, I can't get my 309's, 4/0's, 6/0's or 9/0's out more than 15ft when surf casting. Bring a cheap inflatable raft next time and swim them out. Thanks for the report!


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

PAWGhunter said:


> Don't feel too bad, I can't get my 309's, 4/0's, 6/0's or 9/0's out more than 15ft when surf casting. Bring a cheap inflatable raft next time and swim them out. Thanks for the report!


After seeing all the sharks I saw Saturday, I was scars to be in water over my waist


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

nice assortment! 

thats a little black nose you got there.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

andrethegiant said:


> After seeing all the sharks I saw Saturday, I was scars to be in water over my waist


It's scary at first, but its worth it when you can drop off big baits deep.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

PAWGhunter said:


> It's scary at first, but its worth it when you can drop off big baits deep.
> 
> 
> View attachment 93289


hah. i watched a dude do that about 100 yards down the beach from me in portefino about 2 or 3 months ago. i shot out with the Pro Angler, dropped baits and was back in by the time he dropped his first.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

lowprofile said:


> nice assortment!
> 
> thats a little black nose you got there.


There are way to many types of sharks 

I was thinking about getting a kayak to take baits out but I'm 6'6" 300# and not really the most graceful person in small floating objects


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Post #200 jus sayin

:thumbup::w00t::clap::balloon::clapping:


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Keep practicing when the new Ocean Master and you will get better it just takes practice. Good luck and congrats on the fun day of fishin


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

tigershark said:


> Keep practicing when the new Ocean Master and you will get better it just takes practice. Good luck and congrats on the fun day of fishin


Thanks for a great deal on it :thumbsup:
I was going to text you a picture of the "monster" I caught on it but I had a hectic weekend and now you've already seen it


----------

